# Need a router guide for Stanley base 82902



## maplew00d (Oct 19, 2008)

Does anyone out there have a guide for the aforementioned router they would like to part with for a few bucks?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi maplew00d

If you don't find one you can make your own very easy... 
Two 1/4" x 8" rods and some hardwood...


=========


maplew00d said:


> Does anyone out there have a guide for the aforementioned router they would like to part with for a few bucks?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums maplew00d.


----------



## maplew00d (Oct 19, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi maplew00d
> 
> If you don't find one you can make your own very easy...
> Two 1/4" x 8" rods and some hardwood...
> ...


What was I thinking, Bobj3? I have gotten lazy in my old age. Thanks for pointing me back in the right direction. I have many fond memories of living in Littleton, CO>


----------

